# Black?



## studioalamode (May 7, 2009)

I thought I posted this yesterday, but I can't seem to find it... must be going crazy...

I'm wanting to make black soap, but am unsure of what to do for colorant for M & P.  I have read about dyes, and I have read about black oxide.  Before I invest in anything, does anyone have any tips/preferences they can tell me about?

Thanks so much!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 7, 2009)

Black oxide is great but only visible in clear glycerin soap any colorant added to white soap base will turn the color only opaque.


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2009)

I would suggest black mica powder in a clear base. If you add it to a white base you will get grey. It is likley your bath sponge o wash rag will  look black but will rinse just fine.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 7, 2009)

Great question & answers been meaning to ask this   

Aww love the Cat


----------



## studioalamode (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far.   I love the black and white cat! Very cute!

Would love to see other pics with black soap.  It really intrigues me. 

Has anyone ever used charcoal?  I have heard that can also be a colorant, but not sure whether it can be used with MP.


----------



## studioalamode (May 8, 2009)

Ocean Girl, what cute kids!!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (May 9, 2009)

I am going to make a black soap and using black mica, so I will let you know how that goes!

Such cute babies!!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2009)

Wow ocean girl, can't help to say you have some wonderfull kids, and very cute names too!


----------



## studioalamode (May 9, 2009)

simplypuresoycandles said:
			
		

> I am going to make a black soap and using black mica, so I will let you know how that goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studioalamode (May 9, 2009)

okay,. this is the second time I've screwed up quotes.  What in the heck am I doing wrong, and how do you do it??  I see some with quotes within quotes!!!!  Help!


----------



## donniej (May 9, 2009)

Warming the oil and mixing in coffee grounds will darken the color.  It won't get it black but it will get it dark brown.  Surprisingly it won't leave any coffee smell, it never has for me anyway...


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 10, 2009)

Aww ta hehe

I wanna make black soap i have to get me some Mica as well i think, i tried to just put black liquid to white base and oops grey bubbles lol.


----------

